# INFJ/INFP/INTP Career Path



## PivotalSyntax

I think I will never know what I want to do as a career, but nonetheless. There are things that interest me as far as careers/education go. (I have bigger interests but something has to bring in the money.)

For someone who's borderline of all three: INFJ/INFP/INTP, what would you consider of these:

Computer programming and web design is a big hobby of mine.
Reading and Writing from fiction to philosophy
Any science related, especially physics and medical.
Music.


----------



## amanda32

I'd go medical.
Help people everyday.
Good money.
Loads of jobs.


----------



## PivotalSyntax

I should've mentioned I listed them from most interesting to me to least interesting.


----------



## amanda32

Then go with the first.


----------



## matilda

that balance between what you really want and what works in this godawful society. what could it be?


----------



## PivotalSyntax

In a perfect world I would write novels ad music all day long. Let's be realistic... you can't do that unless you are extremely talented. I'm still enthusiatic and passionate about computers. I can still do my other interests as a hobby. I was just wondering how these careers fit into my type(s).


----------



## zwanglos

I know many people who do well with computers - it's a field constantly in demand. Besides, as Mark Twain said: "Make you avocation your vocation."


----------



## Nearsification

If i would you i would go computer science. I always wanted to know what made a computer tick


----------



## MagicFlapJacks

I'd say go with computers if you like them. I lean more toward the language side of things, but I like neurotically fixing things (like minor imperfections on web pages).

But I'm a fan of doing what you love and finding a way to make it pay the bills. What are the other things you like that don't fit easily into a career?


----------



## windex

Chemistry major. Could lead to something worthwhile later. In the medical field. Or Biology major. But I'm only projecting me onto you. 

If your hobby is something you are passionate about, why waste time learning about what you already know? That's my thinking.

Oh, chemistry is least favorite? Or physics. Theory is so awesome. In my chemistry class, we did math on the electron spin of molecules(or was it atoms). How friggin cool is that?


----------



## tempus

Hey bud,

I'm a fellow INFJ who is currently majoring in Computer Science. If you like programming and computers, I'd say go for it. Computer Science is one of the most lucrative and sought after majors to take during college. I believe the average salary is over $60k right out of college. Practically any field these days could use a computer scientist, so you could try to find a way to merge your interests. Be warned - CS is VERY time consuming, challenging, and detail-oriented.

As for my personal experiences, I got an internship right out of freshman year so have more experience than most people my age. However, I am realizing that this major is not for me, as I want a career where I can express my need to help others.

I guess my one piece of advice for you has already been said by zwanglos. Gotta separate your passions from your hobbies. For me, computers is just a hobby and not my passion. If you love programming as much as you say you do, then CS will be a good home for you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdmn

You say Computer Engineering is a big hobby of yours, then that's your career!! People work best when they do something they love to do. So you won't be unsatisfied. And it's also a profitable career too!! So, you got it!


----------



## Ineffable

PivotalSyntax said:


> I think I will never know what I want to do as a career, but nonetheless. There are things that interest me as far as careers/education go. (I have bigger interests but something has to bring in the money.)
> 
> For someone who's borderline of all three: INFJ/INFP/INTP, what would you consider of these:
> 
> Computer programming and web design is a big hobby of mine.
> Reading and Writing from fiction to philosophy
> Any science related, especially physics and medical.
> Music.


Hi PivotalSyntax,
This is a topic rather close to me. I have some experience with it, in fact, and I hope you find it useful.
I also love science and computers and mechanics...they are very intriguing. What you might not have realized is that your intuition allows you to excel at understanding these kinds of things, which gives you a natural propensity for them.

I studied Physics at Stony Brook University in New York for almost 3 years. I loved Physics until it became rote, cold, meaningless mathematics. I began to realize that it would set me up for a life of academic servitude in basement offices...and the allure had gone from the once attractive field. It should interest you to find, however, that the sciences of Physics and its relatives are DOMINATED by INTJs...and there are very very few INFPs - since you're borderline, maybe that's not so bad. For me, I realized I dreamed of science, but I wasn't wired to DO science. It was a very difficult lesson to learn.

So, I switched to Engineering at the same University. I was there for only one semester, but took 4 courses in it. What bothered me most was the close-mindedness and profit driven motive of everything. They were training engineers to be servants under money monger overlords. Even though I liked engineering, I didn't easily foresee myself happily employed in it. I don't work well in teams, and engineers must thrive in teams.

So, I two transfers after that, I ended up studying Computer Science, and completed my B.S. in two more years. It is a ton of work, to be sure. But you'll enjoy the concrete challenge, the option for solitary work. You don't need to work in a team very often...it's just you, your computer, maybe some music, and the code.

I find it interesting to see how many of the world's most fascinating explorers and expats are ex-computer scientists, with the same tendencies of a person like you or I. This field can draw such as us.

Now, let's talk post-graduation. You will be employable. Easily employable. I was first hired in an internship with a company before I even graduated, and I worked in security engineering. Be forewarned, however. I tired in just a few weeks of the work. Imagine sitting in front of a computer for eight hours a day, every day, all week, churning out code. Maybe go to some meetings, maybe collaborate with other developers...but always, you sit and do the same basic thing. It's interesting for a while, but I quickly lost a sense of meaning in life. Is this what was worth living life for? I knew I was incompatible with being a software engineer.

So, I quit and became hired by a higher education art school as their first technology administrator. That work was great because I was autonomous, and I was given a huge range of responsibilities. I could custom code applications when I wanted to, i could walk across the school and set up workstations or maintain the network and servers. I could go down to the admissions department and help people with their computer issues. I could solve problems that no-one else could solve in the entire corporate organization (a power that our type possesses - the ability to think outside the box, and do things that shock the common thinker).

Alas, i was incompatible with the greed motive. The administration clearly was taking advantage of the employees (I would regularly work more than 50 hours a week), and they referred to the students as if they were numbers and dollar signs. I couldn't take it. So, I quit.

And immediately became hired at a Catholic k-8 school. I have been their technology coordinator for 2.5 years. I have even more autonomy than ever, work 35 hours a week, have summers off, huge breaks due to holidays, I get to teach 8th grade computer science, I have my own legion of computer club kids, I custom code applications and submit them to sourceforge, and I even put a piano in my office so i can play around after everyone leaves.

Of course, this implies a huge pay cut in comparison to my comp-sci engineer colleagues. They make more than twice what I do per year, but I get about as much per hour! 

And again, alas, I feel restless. I feel trapped, stuck in a rut, even though this scenario is just what I really need. I severely want to go, and yet I do not know why. I'm looking for something new and exciting.

You may need to be prepared for this disturbing fact: you may never actually be satisfied with any single career. In order to be fully happy with what you do, you may end up shifting what you do quite frequently. I've read that to be the case for our types.

So, I say, go for Computer Science if you understand that no matter what you study, you'll probably not work in that field for very long...unless you're prepared to deal with some difficulties because of it.

I often dream of studying linguistics, learning Chinese, Japanese, Korean, and becoming an internationalist of some kind. Linguistics seems so much less cold than computers. Or maybe becoming an author...or a photojournalist. There are so many more appealing occupations for me on an emotional level. In a sense, i feel dead in my field.

I feel so used because I am savvy in CS; everyone asks me for computer help. All the time. Half of my family's telephone calls are for computer support. There are times when I wish I didn't know anything about them. I love to help people, but when you feel used, when you feel you are being taken for granted, when people would rather pick up the phone and waste your time instead of taking 30 seconds to figure it out for themselves - that becomes an irritant.

So, that is my very labored response. I hope that in some way, it helps you to decide on an initial direction. It likely won't be your permanent direction. So be happy. :laughing:


----------



## wolfberry

Music!
You don't have to be talented...just motivated.
I'd LOVE to play piano professionally...but I started too late (when I was eight) and I wasn't dedicated enough until the past couple of years or so. If you have a chance and you enjoy practising...then do it!! 

Myself, since I can't do music, I'm going down the languages path. I absolutely hate science, and I've always done. My dad's side of the family are all mathsy, sciencey people and I do understand it...but I'm not clever enough to ENJOY it. I don't understand people who do!


----------



## Parttime muse

I'm an art major. Right now, I'm not really sure what field of art I want to be in. I don't think dealing with computers is really my nitch like graphic design or commercial art.


----------



## Nymma

PivotalSyntax said:


> I think I will never know what I want to do as a career, but nonetheless. There are things that interest me as far as careers/education go. (I have bigger interests but something has to bring in the money.)
> 
> For someone who's borderline of all three: INFJ/INFP/INTP, what would you consider of these:
> 
> Computer programming and web design is a big hobby of mine.
> Reading and Writing from fiction to philosophy
> Any science related, especially physics and medical.
> Music.


Wow, I'm an equal mix of INTP/INFP/INFJ as well and I've got to say that I didn't expect to encounter the same kind of MBTI hybrid here...

*Hmm, I'd recommand choosing a job that fits the most of your needs/requirements.* For instance, if the INFP/INFJ part of you craves (As any typical INFP/INFJ do) to do something that helps people and that your INTP side would crave for abstract scientific thinking, I would choose the medical field, as it would cover both aspects. But even if the job you end up choosing dosen't fulfill all your needs, you can still do volunteer work or keep the other interest as hobbies. 

An important thing to do is to classify all the mentioned careers above in level of interests. for instance, is Computer programming a 10 and philosophy a 7? (1 being the less interested and 10 bringing more passion and interest out of you). Do that, and you'll see how close(or not) are your different hobbies. If one is significantly higher than the others, why not choose that option? Although it's very important to have all your needs met in a job(as mentioned in my advice above), it won't matter in the long run if your are less enthusiastic about that field. If however, all your interests are approximatively in the same level, then follow my first recommandation. 

What you can also consider is doing many jobs in a lifetime. As it is very rare you won't change job as most poeple don't remain long in one career in this generation, why not do all jobs you want to do? Like, start in programming, then after say, 6 years in that job, or, reaching the highest post in this field(if you're an ambitious person, that is), change to Music. Go back study then get a new job in said feild. And etc andetc...It can be a very long prosessus and it requires a lot of studies but it can be worth it. I've met some very successful persons that were able to be the very best in 6-7 "high" jobs such as engineering, buisness,etc...before they turned 40. True, these persons are quite rare but if they managed to try and be very successful in all the jobs they wanted to experienced, then anyone can do it. Of course, that option may not be for you if you prefer to stick with one job,end of story.

I don't have enough information on you to judge what would be the best field for you, but basing the choice on your three types, I would pick medical path, for reasons stated above. As a fellow INTP/INFP/INFJ, I myself am very torned in picking jobs between:

Lawyer, writter, actress, philosophy teacher, being a detective, or do something in sciences. However, I know that my main love has always been writting, so I'll try to be the next JKRowling...But the success of this kind of career depends on luck and popularity so I have to pick a back-up job anyway. I'm still in grade 12 of school but I have chosen to do a BA in English and go in law later. It helps people, brings Justice into the community, satisfying my INFP/J needs. and the "debate" part has a sort of hidden philosophy, bringing me my much needed meanings. This also satisfy my needs for use of logic by INTP side. So bewteen my future work, I'll write in my spare time and try to publish a novel. And I won't give up my other interests, either. 

I hope this was useful...


----------



## Tkae

You should go with your bigger interests.

One thing I've learned so far in studying Writing is that it doesn't matter how "employable" a certain degree is, but if you enjoy it then you'll find a way to make it work.

I learned this from my Horn instructor (the only one in our city other than my section leader who's also his student, and because of this he makes MEGABUCKS!). He's first chair in the city Symphony Orchestra, and got where he is by doing what he loves. Do what you love, because you'll have the passion to push forward and make something out of it!


----------

